# Murray Tricycle and Pedal Car matching set



## MrColumbia (Apr 14, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 14, 2013)

I found your exact pedal car in _Evolution of Pedal Car vol I_ on page 154, right down to the magenta color. The page is actually a copy of a Murray catalog page from 1968. The car originally had an antenna on the passenger side and a fender ornament just behind the head light on each side. At the time of publishing in 1989 they valued this car at between $50 and $200. Yours is in pretty good condition - only missing the above accessories and a hub cap - which might be available in repop form from pedal car parts suppliers.

The Murray tricycle is also in great shape. Possibly purchased at the same time and also from the late 1960s? The only thing holding it's value down is that older Murray trikes from this era are still relatively easy to come across, even in good to VG condition. Nice find getting a matching set of Murray ride on toys!

Dave


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 14, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 17, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 18, 2013)

It looks like the rear axle bolt have come out of the seat and bent forward. The rear wheels should be back more. It is nice you have the radio dash on the car. This is what is called a Murray flat face. They sell in the 100 to 500 dollar range for complete cars. Of course there are exceptions as they made many different models with this car. If you can fix the rear I think they would bring 350 on the pair. This is a ball bearing model and a little more sought after.


----------

